# Ate my lunch with a Prequel.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Prequel is the smallest folder of the "Field Strip Technology" knives. Also the strongest in my humble opinion. It is a tanto design, giving you two distinct polished edges, a nice touch if you're in the boonies with lots to cut.

One of the criticisms of folding knives used for eating is the problem with getting food or sauces introduced into the pivot. No problem with "FST" folders, I used mine to serve up melted provolone cheese.

After my noon repast, I disassembled the folder without tools and dunked it into hot soapy water, then a good rinse. Then the three pieces were set out on that white towel to drain and give me a leg up in drying.

In assembling the knife I placed a minuscule drop of "Quick Release" oil into the rear gear, another drop into the pivot, and then a quick wipe over the decorative part of the blade. It takes longer to read this than to do it.

To cover my bets, I ran a polishing strip over the bevels; it was a worthless errand, it was still razor sharp with no dings or edge rolls.

Had we eaten at a restaurant, I would have just rinsed the knife in the bathroom and pocketed it for the evening. The blade is made from a variant that is tantamount to utensil stainless, and if knives don't rust in your dishwasher then a Prequel will not rust in your jacket.

BTW, I have four of them. There are three already in my knife closet and one on the way. For 34 dollars, this is an incredible tool.


----------

